# Verbindungsproblem Call of Duty: Black Ops Zombie Modus / Überlebenskampf



## P-A-R-Z-I-V-A-L (8. Mai 2011)

*Verbindungsproblem Call of Duty: Black Ops Zombie Modus / Überlebenskampf*

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich hoffe sehr, dass hier vielleicht jemand eine Lösung hat für ein Problem, dass sehr oft auftaucht, wo aber keiner hilft.   Sogar im Treyarch-Forum wird diese Frage gestellt, aber keiner hat darauf geantwortet.

Zum Problem.

Mein Freund und ich wollen zusammen den Zombie-Modus spielen. Hat auch eine ganze Weile gut geklappt. Doch plötzlich kommen wir nicht mehr in eine Lobby, wodurch ein gemeinsames Spielen verhindert wird.

Ja, wir haben die selbe Version des Spiels.

Das Problem taucht auf nachdem wir eine Spiel-Einladung angenommen haben. Dann kommt ein Pop-Up: "Verbinden zur Spiel-Lobby" und nichts geschieht weiter. Bei viel Geduld und langem Warten kommt man in eine fremde Spiel-Lobby im offenen "Online-Topf". Ansonsten lässt sich das Spiel nur über den Taskmanager beenden.

Es liegt auch sicher nicht an der Internetverbindung. 

Kann es an den Ports im Router liegen? Und wenn ja, warum hat es dann vorher geklappt und auf einmal nicht mehr? Warum ist überhaupt ständig irgendein Mist und NICHTS kann einfach mal auf anhieb und zu 100% funktionieren??? 

Liebe PCG Comunity, ihr seid unsere letzte Hoffnung! Wir sind soooo treue Abonenten und belästigen nur ungern mit sowas aber vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen...

Liebe Grüße, 

Marc


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verbindungsproblem Call of Duty: Black Ops Zombie Modus / Überlebenskampf*

Kannst das auch mal mit einem anderen Spieler testen? Und wie oft hab ihr es versucht? Kann natürlich auch nur sein, dass da grad nur ein Problem mit den Servern oder so ist?


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verbindungsproblem Call of Duty: Black Ops Zombie Modus / Überlebenskampf*

Tach,

hatte auch so meine Problemchen mit dem Spiel ( mal ging es einwandfrei, dann war plötzlich nichts mehr möglich usw.)

Schau mal bitte in dieser Anleitung nach, hat bei mir geholfen ( bis jetzt    )

http://www.tobias-hartmann.net/2010/11/call-of-duty-black-ops-ports-fur-multiplayer-freischalten-forwarden/


----------



## P-A-R-Z-I-V-A-L (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verbindungsproblem Call of Duty: Black Ops Zombie Modus / Überlebenskampf*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Kannst das auch mal mit einem anderen Spieler testen? Und wie oft hab ihr es versucht? Kann natürlich auch nur sein, dass da grad nur ein Problem mit den Servern oder so ist?


Haben es sehr oft versucht. Diverse reboots haben auch nichts geholfen    Vor einiger Zeit haben wir noch mit jemand 3. gespielt, wo das problem auch auftauchte. Liegt aber eine lange Pause dazwischen und hatten es längst vergessen...bis gestern.

Stutzig macht mich aber, dass im Internet oft von diesem Problem berichtet wird, jedoch niemand eine Lösung hat.

@U-Bahnfahrer: Das mit den Ports hab ich im Internet auch schon gefunden (es wurden lediglich zusätzliche/andere genannt) jedoch differenziert mein Speedport W 303V Typ A zwischen Port-Umleitung, -Öffnung und -Weiterleitung. Bei Port-Öffnung verlangt er neben den zu öffnenden Ports (jeweils eine Zeile für UDP und TCP) auch einen "Port" sowie die Auswahl eines Protokolls (UDP oder TCP) unter dem Stichwort "Tiggering". Dazu ist in der Anleitung aber nichts vermerkt und wenn ich ein Protokoll auswähle und "Port" leer lasse oder einfach irgendwas eintrage beschwert sich das Konfigurationsprogramm...

OKAY EDIT: aaaalso, nach genaum Lesen habe ich das Wort "weiterleiten" gefunden und bei Port-Weiterleitung werden keine Angaben zu "Tiggering" verlangt. Habe alles eingetragen und werde sehen obs jetzt funktioniert...


----------



## P-A-R-Z-I-V-A-L (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verbindungsproblem Call of Duty: Black Ops Zombie Modus / Überlebenskampf*

Also eine endgültige Lösung kann es nicht sein, bzw. löst sie das Problem nur oberflächlich. Nach dem Eintragen der Regeln im Router hat es direkt funktioniert. Nach einer Pause eine weile später war das Problem wieder da. Darauf hin habe ich die anderen Ports, die ich im Internet außerdem fand, hinzugefügt. Und es ging wieder. Dann wieder nicht mehr. 

Ich habe mir gedacht vielleicht liegt es ja an MEINEM Router und immer, wenn ich dran "rumwurschtle" geht's danach. Ich hab also die Regeln alle deaktiviert und wieder aktiviert. UND SIEHE DA: wir konnten wieder spielen.

Jetzt kann man natürlich nur spekulieren, ob es wirklich an meinem Router liegt, nur Zufall war oder das Problem ganz und gar wo anders liegt und ich durch meine Aktivität unterbewusst immer was geändert habe....

Ich glaube, das ist der Grund warum sich viele einfach nur noch hinter eine Konsole setzen...oder gibt'sda solche Probleme etwa auch?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verbindungsproblem Call of Duty: Black Ops Zombie Modus / Überlebenskampf*

Bei Konsolen ist es halt so, dass es da kein angreifbares Windows und wichtige Daten usw. gibt, die man "hacken" könnte, daher kann es gut sein, dass die Konsolen Ports benutzen, die eh immer offen sind. Auch weil man ja über Konsole nur schwer nen Router konfigurieren kann, das wäre also auch kompliziert, wenn man da erst Regeln ändern müsste im Routermenü. 

Aber ich vermute, dass 99% der Konsolennutzer noch nie was von "Ports" und "Routeregeln" gehört haben, d.h. die Sache mit Routerregeln usw. ist IMHO sicher nicht der Grund, warum Leute Konsolen nutzen bzw. auf eine Konsole umsteigen


----------

